# Dream trips/adventures yet to do?



## Kestrel (Nov 6, 2015)

*Dreaming about any epic trips?* 

Three different long-distance hiking trips have really caught my eye recently:
(The second link are Google Images for each - which really ignites my wanderlust.)

----------

*The Oregon Desert Trail:*
https://onda.org/where-we-work/oregon-desert-trail
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0....0...1ac.1.64.img..8.11.1823.UE9NapaQfHc

I've done day-hikes on Oregon's PCT but the eastern 'desert' is much more to my tastes.

----------

*The South West Coast Path:*
http://www.southwestcoastpath.org.uk/
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0....0...1ac.1.64.img..16.5.1579.s_pCa5NSh6E
(Spectacular pics for sure )

The most difficult thing about the above is that it would be hard to choose which segment to do. I've spent quite some vacation time in Devon (& Dartmoor) in my early days so this trip would be a little closer to the heart.

From what I've read, the well-developed trail covers the same paths that the Coastguard historically used to monitor the many coves and inlets - so the scenery would be fantastic.

----------

*Hadrian's Wall Path:
*http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/hadrians-wall-path
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...0....0...1ac.1.64.img..14.18.2731.YS_f4yF7uMo

I've visited Hadrian's Wall via car; I think hiking the length of it would be awesome and with only ~one week required for transit, a very viable package trip.

----------

As we have a great hiking dog, the one in the US could be easier to pull off compared to the two in the UK; however Mr.&Mrs. K have enough frequent flyer miles for a pair of free round-trip flights to Europe so I'm trying to decide which of two hiking holidays in England we should be looking at.


----------



## badtziscool (Nov 6, 2015)

For me, dream trips are those that provide complete solitude, so out of the three the Oregon desert trail looks really appealing to me. And it looks like there are watering spots on the trail so that'll make the packs reasonably light. We've done the OML at Big Bend National Park and while we went in December, down in the basin, it still got up to 90 degrees and only one spot with reliable water, we had to carry a lot of water. That made the packs really heavy.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 6, 2015)

A friend told me of a spot in far far western va where you stand on a rock and can see Va, Ky, TN, W.Va and NC by turing a circle.
I'd like to do that some day.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 6, 2015)

I have 2 Dream trips. Funny thing is with a forum the size and its world wide reach, they may sound stupid to some folks. Or just boring because I am sure several members here live at or near by these places. 

I would love to travel to Australia and Hawaii. I would enjoy seeing what the Outback is really like in person. I would like to visit Pearl Harbor USS Arizona Memorial. Just to pay my respect to those that were lost at that time.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 6, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I have 2 Dream trips....
> I would love to travel to Australia and Hawaii....



I've been a lot of places, and those are among the best places I've ever been. Best wishes and hope you can make it to both ... cheers ! [emoji106]


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, two of my fave places.

Have been to Oz just once, visiting most of the southern major cities between Sydney and Perth, but have been all over the four main Hawaiian islands. 

Have done some of the Carribean islands and also Easter Island, Tahiti, and Rarotonga but much prefer Hawaii to those. Hawaii is special for sure.

Would love to do the north of Australia like Kakadu Nat'l Park and the Great Barrier Reef sometime.

We may get to New Guinea, Papua, Vanuatu and the Soloman Islands in 2017.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm still hoping to pull off the Aussie right-of-passage road trip across the Nullabor (Adelaide to Perth) and/or from Adelaide to Darwin via Uluru. 

Preferably in one of these:






the stereotypical big aussie sedan - barn door simple and built to roll along those endless kilometres...

...or an Aston Martin. Either way.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 13, 2015)

My wife and I are hoping to go cross country on my Goldwing at some point, east to west, winding up in San Francisco. North along the coast, up into Washington state, back east across the upper Midwest. Preferrably before I need to make it a trike.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 13, 2015)

scout24 said:


> [...] North along the coast, up into Washington state [...]


Let me know when you're in OR. :wave:


----------



## MrJino (Nov 13, 2015)

Itching to do a 2 day hike. None of my buddies can get the same days off, kind of not wanting to do a solo hike.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 13, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Let me know when you're in OR. :wave:



Will do! :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 19, 2015)

1. Mount Whitney hike in a day: I have been within a mile of accomplishing this goal before a snow and lightning storm stopped me, followed by a car accident on the way home. I have been to the top of Mount Whitney once as a solo overnight trip, but there is something about doing it in a day and having friends and family there to share in the success that I would really like to experience.

2. Cottonwood lakes to Mount Langley: This is another high peak near Mount Whitney. I have been to Long Lake (near Army Pass) and the Cottonwood Lakes (near New Army Pass), but haven't had a trip going over these passes to get to Mount Langley. It would also be nice to make a trip up Mt. Whitney as well from the backside if I had enough time.

3. North Lake to South Lake (out of Bishop): I have been up the trail by North Lake several times. It's one of my favorite places in the world. It has Bishop Creek running down the valley from Piute Pass to near the trailhead. You're following water nearly the entire way up. It has waterfalls running down the sides of the mountains to your right and left, and some from Bishop Creek in the middle. You'll see plenty of flowers and very green grass. About halfway up to the pass is the first lake, Lock Laven with a waterfall filling a nice cold pool of water below it surrounded by granite. You can cool your feet off to avoid blisters and not get dirty. Behind you at this point is the largest waterfall coming down Bishop Creek. Once you get a few miles farther is Piute Pass at over 11,000 feet. The view in both directions is spectacular. If you yell, your voice will echo for a long time. Unfortunetely, so will thunder during a storm. Muriel Lake is a couple miles to the left of the pass and has great campsites overlooking some cliffs on the north side of the lake. There are also hiking oportunities to the west to climb at least partway up the peaks and see several hidden lakes. I stopped when I ran into a near vertical climbing wall of at least 100 feet. After getting back to the main trail, it's at least 7 miles to Hutchinson Meadows, a huge campground along the San Joaquin River. This is as far as I got the last time on a week long trip with my brother. We explored the nice flat trail around Hutchinson Meadows and found we could easy walk about 5 mph down that trail. I look forward to going back some day and completing the trip to South Lake.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 20, 2015)

There's an island I really want to visit. Sorry I have to be a jerk and not mention it here, but I don't want it to become a zoo filled with people. I doubt that would ever happen, but you never know.

Anyway, I'm considering it...but not sure it would be safe in my 12' kayak. It would be epic, though. Someday...I hope. I have a thing with small islands...I love the isolation and little to no human impact.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 20, 2015)

scout24 said:


> My wife and I are hoping to go cross country on my Goldwing at some point, east to west, winding up in San Francisco. North along the coast, up into Washington state, back east across the upper Midwest. Preferrably before I need to make it a trike.



Ima do that one day...
On a train. To get a sense of 8-10 places I want spend some time later in life.

I have a retired friend who picks 5 places to visit in America each summer over a 3 week period, usually all within a particular state.
He's a really good golfer so each year he picks a course and 4 other sites to celebrate making it back from 'Nam, then postal employment w/o going postal lol.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 22, 2015)

A few years back, I bought a motor-home and made the cross country trip from NJ to the Southern California coast, up the Pacific Coast Highway, to San Francisco, and then back East to NJ.

One day while strolling a beach in CA, I found a bottle, and when I wiped it clean, a genii popped out, saw my camper, and offered to grant me a single wish related to traveling. I said, I thought it would be three wishes, and he said... "no, I am old and tired and I was only in a bottle, not a high class magic lamp, so... it's ONE wish."

Hmmm, it has to be related to traveling, so I thought... I always wanted to go to Hawaii, but was afraid to fly, and can't swim, therefore afraid of boats. Maybe the genii, could build a bridge, so I could drive there!

Oh... the genii, moaned and groaned... "A bridge!? REALLY!? Do you know how long that would take? How many pilings I would have to put in, how deep the ocean is in some places? REALLY, anything else, please!

I thought about it a bit, and explained that I had been traveling with two women for nearly a month, and wanted to know, all about women, and what makes them tick?

The genii moaned and groaned, and said... "about that bridge, do you want one lane or two?"


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 22, 2015)

Poppy, I can believe you found a bottle. I think you drank what was in the bottle, passed out, and saw the rest in your dreams. Did you happen to wake up under a bridge?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 22, 2015)

The second week of October, I went on the eSurance website to make a minor change to my car insurance. There was a button that said "enter" for a chance to enter their Seatstakes for a chance to win tickets to the World Series. I entered my email address and that was it. Two weeks later, I get an email saying "You have won"...5 tickets off first base, field level for game 3 of the World Series. Flight & hotel expenses paid. My entourage included my wife, my youngest son, daughter in law and my precious 5 year old granddaughter. The trip almost stalled at LAX-the plane we were on, broke during refueling. We went to see about other arrangements, and the agent was extremely rude. My son walked away, then picked up the Delta "hotline". In less than 10 minutes we had a new direct flight into La Guardia instead of JFK. Then they lost my suitcase. Fortunately, I am an experienced traveler and had everything I needed in my Carry on bag. Delta comped the taxi fare to our hotel, and my suitcase was delivered the next day. My son got on the phone again and this time we got an extra day and night plus a direct return flight instead of one with layovers. While at the game(which the Mets won), during the seventh inning, my grandaughter was given a framed picture of an ultrasound, and my son led our entire section as together we announced "Madison, you are going to be a big sister". On the subway ride home from the game, we had a large inebriated but happy crowd of New Yorkers. As the story of Madison becoming a big sister spread, the entire train changed their chorus from "Let's go Mets" to "Let's go Madison, Let's go Madison". That little girl had a huge smile and was just beaming. While in New York we went to "Ground Zero" memorial, several Fire Stations, The Empire State Building, Chrysler Building and Central Park. We were amazed at their Library and saw the fall colors of Central Park. The food was incredible! Around every corner was something familiar-Times Square was amazing in person. Even something as mundane as stopping at Walgren's Drug Store was an experience to us because it was 3 stories tall! It was an incredibly amazing dream trip and in retrospect, had it been two weeks later their would have been a lot of apprehension following the terror attacks in Paris. I have never won any kind of trip before and the timing was perfect. My granddaughter will always remember her 5th birthday at the World Series in New York City. The people there may swear, and you always know how they feel, but they were kind and helpful and we all fell in love with New York and New Yorkers. Our preconceived notions were corrected!!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 22, 2015)

CrazyEddie,
that was a great story!

Hooked on Fenix,
Hmmm, I did drive over Bixby Bridge, and have lunch at a restaurant overlooking Big Sur, earlier that day, do you think there is a connection?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the Bixby Bridge!!! When I married the most beautiful girl in California 34 years ago, we drove up Hwy 1 to honeymoon in Carmel...


----------



## Vortus (Dec 1, 2015)

When time, purchasing a nice 5th wheel and dually to slow tour the US. Also purchasing a Ural for our local driving where ever we are. Low and slow. It will take as long as it takes. Been all over as a trucker, now retired. I know that on the surface, every place in the country is the just about the same. But get away from the main roads and there is a lot to see. Have watched the sunrise in every state on the east coast parked on the beach, and watched it set in every state on the west. My wife wants to see those things and everything in between. 

Things along the way, at least the more interesting ones. Most are plain but so am I. 
rent a racer at assorted tracks and a baja trip
fishing 
sightseeing
eat/visit local as much as possible.


----------



## mariamintonwa (Dec 14, 2015)

I dreamed about South West Coast for many time, and I miss the chance this year too ;((


----------



## Archangel72 (Dec 17, 2015)

Got married in October Drove from NH to Nova Scotia for the honeymoon 16 hr drive all me.. Anyway got in at 2am checked in slept in woke up we were at the Keltic Lodge in Ingonish.

Unreal place beautiful views you are out on a peninsula, so you look out one side and see ocean turn 180 look out the other its ocean. We got Dumb luck we scheduled our wedding for 10-10 as I wanted the easy date and she wanted to get married before she was 40 (LOL) When we got to Ingonish it was Monday the 12th Canadian Thanksgiving ( awesome ) I love turkey dinners. It was also in the middle of Keltic Colours for them a two week festival all over Nova Scotia of Music, Art and Lots of other festivities to partake in.

We got tickets to a Small concert just down the road and saw 3 incredible performers. The Fall floiage was just coming in as it was 2 weeks late due to warm weather. The views on the cabot trail up there are just amazing and the driving is SOOO FUN 2 lane roads that hug the coastline and its 80km/hr in most of it. JUST NUTS but I loved it.

Only thing I wished I could have changed was making it a 2 week outing instead of just 1.


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 4, 2016)

Just going for a walk on Ellesmere island. 

http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Ellesmere_Island


----------



## Firebottle (Aug 23, 2016)

My big 3 are the trans america trail (tat). The Appalachian trail and Alaska. Can't wait!


----------



## knotgoofy (Aug 26, 2016)

I dream about travelling to different countries and see their numerous beautiful tourists spots. I want to see the 10 most amazing islands. I'll start with Santorini . It is an island in the Greece’s mainland.[FONT=&quot]​[h=2][/h][/FONT]


----------



## candelier (Aug 29, 2016)

I dream of sailing through middle Europe from North Sea to Black Sea through Elbe and Danube.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm adding one to my list- the Trans American Trail. North Carolina to the Oregon coast, on dirt. Either via Jeep or a small dual sport or enduro motorcycle. It fascinates me that in 2016, in the U.S., you can travel that far off-road.


----------



## joney (Sep 29, 2016)

I also have a dream plan to go for and these days looking to spend some time around Vermont to have some time and enjoy skiing as well as snow tubing in upcoming days to make my winners more special for me. I hope will be a nice sort of travel time for me.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 29, 2016)

scout24 said:


> I'm adding one to my list- the Trans American Trail. North Carolina to the Oregon coast, on dirt. Either via Jeep or a small dual sport or enduro motorcycle. It fascinates me that in 2016, in the U.S., you can travel that far off-road.


Huh; that should be awesome with a mountain bike as well. :huh:


----------



## Subterrestrial (Oct 30, 2016)

1. Hiking to the top of Mt Whitney.

2. Camping and hiking in Mineral King (Sequoia NP).

3. Backpacking in the Grand Canyon (maybe for a couple of days at least).

4. Backpacking in the high back country in Yosemite (I usually just hike up out of the valley and back down to basecamp).

5. Camping and hiking in Olympic NP.

6. Camping and hiking in Joshua Tree NP (never been desert camping).

Probably a million other things which don't come to mind at the moment.


----------



## AndyF (Nov 3, 2016)

Subterrestrial said:


> 1. Hiking to the top of Mt Whitney.
> 
> 2. Camping and hiking in Mineral King (Sequoia NP).
> 
> ...



Desert camping is awesome!. If you do it a telescope is recommended.

Death Valley is a great place also.


----------



## Subterrestrial (Nov 11, 2016)

AndyF said:


> Desert camping is awesome!. If you do it a telescope is recommended.
> 
> Death Valley is a great place also.



Capital idea! I get some great, clear views of the nighttime sky when I'm camping in the mountains but with the trees and surrounding peaks I never really have an unobstructed view from horizon to horizon the way I would in the desert.


----------



## cdf294 (Nov 22, 2016)

My wife and I enjoy warmth, clear water, snorkeling, hiking, and quiet seclusion so small islands that most people have never heard of are where we like to go. Thinking we will end up on some little sand spit in the Maldives or Cook Islands in the future. 
Thankfully, if we don't get around to it, we have been blessed enough to have already taken what we consider to be our once in a lifetime vacation.

Now that I think about it, I wouldn't mind heading up to Whistler B.C. for some biking activities either. That will be a tough sell to the wife though.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Feb 26, 2017)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'm still hoping to pull off the Aussie right-of-passage road trip across the Nullabor (Adelaide to Perth) and/or from Adelaide to Darwin via Uluru.
> 
> Preferably in one of these:
> 
> ...



So, it's been a while - but I'm actually booked to drive from Melbourne to Darwin, via Adelaide and Uluru, at the end of April. I see the A&Q section doesn't see much love here these days (since Norm's passing I haven't really felt like being back here) but I pledge to post up an Adventure Diary once I get back from my 4,500km road trip.

So very excited!


----------



## Nichia! (Mar 20, 2017)

I always wanted to see the world and live the adventure..


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: My dream adventure is to see the world!*

New post merged to similar prior thread.


----------



## bestellen (Sep 18, 2017)

My dream trip would be a week on a private island.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Oct 26, 2017)

I want to hike the Appalachian Trail. The whole thing!


----------



## turbodog (Jan 20, 2019)

Have done this trip the hut to hut trip 3 times now and am planning a 2019 return also.
www.sanjuanhuts.com


----------

